# Ball Python Collection (Abit pic heavy)



## Seru1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I got a request and some insomnia so I thought I would show off my young little group who hopefully someday will turn into breeding beauties.

Sorry if they are abit big! I sorta stink at this. And somehow I attached duplicates...Oh well Sorry again! Sleep might make me smarter. :lol:

Pastel Female










Spider Male (Stunning boy full of personality. He steals everyone's heart who visits my snake room)













Male Pinstripe














Male Cinnamon









Female Cinnamon (She's Stunningly pretty but a terrible model.)


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice "Royals" mate


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 23, 2011)

nice mate i love the spiders


----------



## krusty (Mar 23, 2011)

the spider and pin stripe are so nice.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 23, 2011)

I like super cinnamons I am unsure of the genetics with them though.


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 23, 2011)

Aww. They've got such cute little faces. They look so friendly.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Mar 23, 2011)

very nice snakes, thanks for sharing
lol there are so many different morphs of that snake, i cant keep up with it theses days


----------



## shaye (Mar 23, 2011)

pretty sure the spider stole my heart too 
thanx for sharing ball pythons look awesome


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 23, 2011)

Any pics of your Kingsnakes or Milksnakes?
The Cinnamon was great.


----------



## fishunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow i loved every single photo; if you have anymore please share!


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 23, 2011)

I love the markings on the spider's bottom lip. Oh and the rest of him also. Very nice!


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 23, 2011)

they are so awesome mate, i love ball pythons i so wish i could have one. I love the spider male.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 23, 2011)

Man i just wish we could have ball pythons here!! Are they from BHB? The man is a legend when it comes to snakes, love his show and have watched every eposide like 10 x haha  Beauties you have there


----------



## Seru1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Any pics of your Kingsnakes or Milksnakes?
> The Cinnamon was great.


 
My milksnake is extremely hard to photograph they tend to be a very fast and flighty breed. The Kingsnake is also full of attitude and an extremely fussy feeder so I tend to try and give it privacy since to be honest it's the only snake I have ever kept who's health worries me despite numerous tries. 


I am so glad yo like them! Most of my Ball pythons come from friends who are small scale breeders, I like to talk to and get to know a breeder before I buy, but I nearly got a BHB Albino last summer before abit of money trouble hit. 


I'll try and get some better pictures soon, they are all extremely docile friendly snakes, save maybe for "princess" the cinnamon female. She's a stunner though and in a few days I am gonna try and post up some fresh shots of her. 

Thanks for the kind words all!


----------



## sookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow.very impressive..all of them.found my next type of python i want.could you give me some more info on them and where i may be able to get one.Being in SA we seem to have a very limited snake choice.Size,price,feeding habits,habitat,can you keep them together in a tank...say two females,what kind of pet do they make?


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 24, 2011)

sookie said:


> Wow.very impressive..all of them.found my next type of python i want.could you give me some more info on them and where i may be able to get one.Being in SA we seem to have a very limited snake choice.Size,price,feeding habits,habitat,can you keep them together in a tank...say two females,what kind of pet do they make?



Hey sookie, sorry to break the news to you but in Australia you cannot keep exotic snakes. So that means australian species only which the ball python isnt...


----------



## maxPOWERS (Apr 2, 2011)

your supposed to let the down gently......


----------



## driftoz (Apr 2, 2011)

sookie said:


> Wow.very impressive..all of them.found my next type of python i want.could you give me some more info on them and where i may be able to get one.Being in SA we seem to have a very limited snake choice.Size,price,feeding habits,habitat,can you keep them together in a tank...say two females,what kind of pet do they make?


 lol being in sa we dont have a limited snake choice we can get any species the same as any other state the only stuff we dont have are some of the good BHP morphs and some others but thats about it. 
Love ball pythons but yes sadly we cant have them in australia oh well. Keep posting pics please


----------



## AshMan (Apr 2, 2011)

Seru1 said:


> My milksnake is extremely hard to photograph they tend to be a very fast and flighty breed. The Kingsnake is also full of attitude and an extremely fussy feeder so I tend to try and give it privacy since to be honest it's the only snake I have ever kept who's health worries me despite numerous tries.
> 
> 
> I am so glad yo like them! Most of my Ball pythons come from friends who are small scale breeders, I like to talk to and get to know a breeder before I buy, but I nearly got a BHB Albino last summer before abit of money trouble hit.
> ...


 
California king snakes will always have a place in my heart. I had to give mine away in october before i left the UK to come live here in aus and i miss her loads, she looked amazing and handled like no snake before her. She was a pretty bad feeder though


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 3, 2011)

I just love the spider.... soooooo purdy!


----------

